# heat



## rev.clone (Apr 12, 2005)

Will the heat from a 400 watt mh or hps be an issue in a 12'x12' room?  no cabinet just open in the room.  I'll put a few fans in there just to keep thing moving.

Thanks


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 12, 2005)

thats fine, i was using a 400w HPS in a closet space which was only about 2'x3' and it was getting real hot in there but a 12x12 room will be fine without a doubt...just leave the door open now and then to allow fresh air in and the bad air out


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 12, 2005)

ok....thank you


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

A small fan blowing gently on the plants should be fine. Some of them are quite stinky, though, so odor control may be necessary, in an enclosed room or not. A small carbon scrubber/bud dryer is very cheap to make, and very effective, and does double - duty!    When I make mine, I am going to set screens in instead of the cannister, but you can make it as you wish. This is the basic idea link. Here`s the link:

http://www.overgrow.com/edge/showthread.php?threadid=580866&highlight=carbon+scrubber


----------

